# Bewitched KBG Overseed on Saturday (Possible Debacle... or trainwreck)



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Well fellow lawncare community I ask for your thoughts and prayers for what I'm getting ready to do. I know... I know... it's spelled out right in the Cool Season Lawn Guide that KBG overseeding into PRG lawns is not a great idea due you competition from the existing turf or issues with KBG establishing itself before the winter etc... However it sounds like a challenge and I'm up for it. Here's what's going to happen this weekend to my thin in places (but very few weeds actually) partially shaded PRG lawn that's riddled here and there with heat stress, woody seed heads, and sporadic areas of fungus. This is my first overseed ever. It's also my first time using some of the products I'm listing below so stay tuned and buckle up for a possible train wreck. &#128521;

8/15 Applying T-Nex @ .75 oz/1000 while grass is at normal HOC
8/18 Mow - Scalping and bagging with a sharp blade as low as I can go.
8/18 Triple Pass Core Aeration because the ground is compacted in many areas according to my highly calibrated screwdriver test and obvious lack of turf density
8/18 Slice Seeding Bewitched @ 2 lbs/1000
8/18 Broadcast spreading even more Bewitched (figured I'd let the spirit take me and throw down at whatever amount feels right since I have double the amount I actually need)
8/18 Milo @ .5lbs N/1000
8/18 15-23-10 synthetic Slow Release Starter Fertilizer @.5lbs N/1000
8/18 RGS @ 3oz/1000
8/18 Air-8 @ 6oz/1000
8/18 Tenacity @ .5oz/1000

Water water water. Pray pray pray.

Well that's it. I'm looking for any tips and tricks this community can offer.

Thanks in advance and enjoy the show! I'll post pics. &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Cozy (Aug 11, 2018)

Better roll that seed and maybe topdress


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you have too much for the 18aug. Mow/bag the 17Aug.

I would not throw all that nitrogen. You want the rest of the lawn not to compete with the KBG. Feeding it will make it grow.

Let us know if it was successful.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds like a good point @g-man I'll mow/bag the 17th.

Think I should just stick the Milo down initially? Save the starter fertilizer for a later date? Perhaps the other way around? Or do both, but just less overall?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would only do a phosphorous application (no nitrogen). You are into uncharted territory.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck! Just curious, why keep the PRG? From your description, it doesn't sound that great. All you have to do is add glyphosate to your list and you basically got yourself an actual renovation.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Remember, amateurs built the arc. Professionals built the Titanic.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

One other concern is the bewitched is very slow to establish compared to some other kbg cultivars. Maybe shade a problem for you?


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> One other concern is the bewitched is very slow to establish compared to some other kbg cultivars. Maybe shade a problem for you?


Yes I'm expecting shade and competition with the existing Turf to be a potential problem. I'm going to apply the plant growth regulator in an effort to buy myself some time and cut back on the amount of nitrogen that I put down. I don't have complete shade but I definitely have enough that it makes me wonder how successful I will be. I will keep everyone updated as I go along.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Baraka. Let me know what you think of the Bewitched. I'm going to do a mono stand of it nex fall in Zeeland, just south of Muskegon. I'm wondering how it will do in our climate. Good luck with the overseed.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

@Wolverine Will do Wolverine! You are not far from me at all. If I can get it to take off at my place with my sun/shade lot and existing PRG turf trying to crowd it out, I'm sure you will have much better success with a mono stand. I'll definitely keep you in the loop!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Remember, amateurs built the arc. Professionals built the Titanic.


  I'm stealing this one.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Remember, amateurs built the arc. Professionals built the Titanic.


And the Titanic sank... so go with the amateur


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

So today I applied the T-Nex. Giving it a day and then scalping and bagging on Friday. Going to modify my plan above by omitting the Fert applications in an effort to postpone the growth of the PRG as long as possible. Here's a couple of pics of the lawn before scalping. The PRG looks pretty good in the pics. You can even see the stripes from the last mowing, but up close it's patchy and thin like my hairline. It would be great if the KBG makes it into all the thin areas and spreads throughout.

8/15/18


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I would do the Milo, skip the synthetic. I think 2lbs of bewitched is enough, you might want to save the rest for touchups.
Turf that's too dense is subject to problems next year (fungus).


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Project complete. Seed down and watering now. Followed the posted plan except I skipped the Fertilizer for now. I plan to put down slow release N starter Fert in a week.

Here are some pics of the fun. :thumbup:


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm over-seeding KBG next month and would love to hear how your KBG over-seeding is going. Like you, I'm also a first timer KBG over-seeder. Best of luck!


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

How much sun does that area receive? It looks like it's shady most of the day and I am interested to see how the Bewitched KBG does.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> How much sun does that area receive? It looks like it's shady most of the day and I am interested to see how the Bewitched KBG does.


Me too! The PRG seemed to do ok so I'm hoping the "shade tolerance" qualities of Bewitched work out in my favor. The area gets full/mostly full sun in the afternoons. This whole Overseed feels like an possible exercise in futility lol. 🙏


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

TLFU said:


> I'm over-seeding KBG next month and would love to hear how your KBG over-seeding is going. Like you, I'm also a first timer KBG over-seeder. Best of luck!


Thanks for the well wishes! I'll definitely keep you in the loop. I spoke to Drew at the Seed Superstore about my growing conditions and he seemed to think that I had more than a fighting chance of success even though I'm overseeding a PRG lawn. He suggested that I focus on seed to soil contact above all else and suggested using the slit seeder to increase the chances of success. I suppose time will tell!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm planning doing the same with my lawn which is a mixture of KBG/PRG. I would like to overseed more bluegrass into it and have always wondered how it would go. I'll be following your progress. Good luck.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

To use a phrase from the Lawn Rebel himself @wardconnor, "some IDIOT" threw all these pine cones in my lawn after see down! I had to pick them up. Didn't want them to mess with my precious seeds I've planted.

In other news, my irrigation system suddenly failed today. Seems to be an issue with the source I'm pumping from. Good thing I'm scheduled for rain tonight while I'll work on my backup plan. 😟👎👎👎🙏


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Curious as well, thinking of doing something similar this weekend now that we are cooling down a tad.

For you professionals, how low is too low for scalping for overseeding assuming you want the existing grass to not die?

My mower can get pretty low, nearly hitting dirt if i wanted it too, but such extreme cutting always seems like im killing off large portions of grass.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

@barakaRS any tips on the slit seeder? I'll be renting an aerator from HD then same with the slit seeder. How did you figure out what setting to use on the seeder to get correct coverage? Looking great so far.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> Project complete. Seed down and watering now. Followed the posted plan except I skipped the Fertilizer for now. I plan to put down slow release N starter Fert in a week.
> 
> Here are some pics of the fun. :thumbup:


Any tips on the slit seeder? I'll be renting an aerator from HD then same with the slit seeder. How did you figure out what setting to use on the seeder to get correct coverage? Looking great so far!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Havent used that slit seeder but general tips

At least the one i've used all i can say is dont stop, it just dumps seed everywhere.
Make sure your ground is fairly level, i learned that mine was too bumpy for a slit seeder, some area's went down 1/2", others the slitter didnt even hit the dirt.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@BarakaRS

Hello. I know that I am a little late to the party but I wanted to share this article about overseeding KBG and some good practices to use. I thought that this was quite informative and it may help you out.

This article is pretty extreme but I think it may work in your situation.

Here is the article.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> @BarakaRS
> 
> Hello. I know that I am a little late to the party but I wanted to share this article about overseeding KBG and some good practices to use. I thought that this was quite informative and it may help you out.
> 
> ...


@wardconnor

Thanks for the article. It's got the hallmarks of my issue for sure. It's tempting to start spoon-feeding N to the newly germinated KBG at those rates, but I'm wondering if the existing PRG will out run the KBG?

I'm going to start feeding with with a starter Fert in a day or so. I wanted to give the seed a headstart on germinating before giving the existing Turf a reason to get taller even though I did apply .75oz/1000 of T-nex last week Wednesday (2 days before scalping).

Wondering if it would make sense to continue mowing short and using T-Nex to keep the growth lateral on everything while spoon-feeding N till sometime in October and then drop the T-Nex to allow the growth flush to occur?

I'm just spitballing here of course.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I know there's a lot of talk about overseeding KBG being pointless but almost everyone I see attempting this is also full rate seeding repaired/leveled/bare spots or filling out very thin areas pretty much around the entire lawn. At that point you are already watering 100% of your lawn as if it was seeded so throw'er down and don't be afraid.

Also, stick to proper seed rates, I went pretty heavy in some areas and they did NOT perform well this year at all compared to proper rate areas.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

I've got widespread germination! :mrgreen: I'll get some pictures up soon. I decided to wait for the germination before applying any fertilizer in an effort to further assist the little green babies with establishing themselves among the existing PRG turf.

Bewitched germination time was 6 days for me in case anyone was wondering. We are now entering the sprout and pout stage.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Remember, amateurs built the arc. Professionals built the Titanic.


How ironic. That's what I use as my signature for all the forums I am a member of (see below). That's always been my motto. :thumbup: I always cheer the underdog.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> So today I applied the T-Nex. Giving it a day and then scalping and bagging on Friday. Going to modify my plan above by omitting the Fert applications in an effort to postpone the growth of the PRG as long as possible. Here's a couple of pics of the lawn before scalping. The PRG looks pretty good in the pics. You can even see the stripes from the last mowing, but up close it's patchy and thin like my hairline. It would be great if the KBG makes it into all the thin areas and spreads throughout.
> 
> 8/15/18


Don't look for growth everyday like those on a diet look for weight loss and before you know it, boom, the lawn will be looking good.

Just an FYI. I've done KBG over seeding for many years and mine always did well. Then the Snoopy trees became the giant shade trees and the KBG did not hold up well. I said I may experiment with Bewitch, but I"ve gone TTTF now. I personally don't see the big deal in over seeding KBG into existing lawns. If you can top dress and roll that would give the seeds a better bed to grow in.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Curious as well, thinking of doing something similar this weekend now that we are cooling down a tad.
> 
> For you professionals, how low is too low for scalping for overseeding assuming you want the existing grass to not die?...


I'm working my parents lawn. I mowed to about 3-1/4, raked and then dropped the deck to under 3" to remove the debris. I'm not worried this time of year with the fescue. This allows the soil to be more exposed for the seed and allows it to see sunlight.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I ended up getting my existing lawn to about 1.25", aerated, spread compost, .5N 16-16-16, seeded, and raked it all in. Wasn't able too do pgr when seeding since it took until sunset. But sprayed it today so hopefully it takes hold we have great weather coming up in the mid 70s all week after our yearly 4 weeks of warm weather we get in western oregon lol


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's a photo update now that we are about 2 weeks out from seed down.

The KBG is germinating everywhere and the existing PRG is still growing slowly from the T-Nex and scalping I did.

8/18 Seed Down Day


8/31


8/31 You can see the little KBG sprouts in the areas that were thin in these next two pics.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is looking good. Soon it will need nitrogen and to start mowing. I would mow at the same setting you used in the scalp.

A few have asked me about more pgr after seeding. Part of me thinks that I don't want to slow down the grow of the new grass. The other thinks that the pgr will encourage more root mass. Dilemma.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks pretty good! Glad to see it coming along.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice Work!


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @Wolverine , @Alpine ,& @g-man !

I ended up not applying any fertilizer at seed down. I waited about a week till I found evidence of germination. One I saw that I applied a slow release synthetic starter fertilizer at bag rate which ended up applying .5lbs/M of Nitrogen, .75/M of Phosphorus, and .35/M of Potassium... and then we had a week straight of non stop rain. Several inches at least. Should I apply another dose of starter fertilizer?

I'm just wondering if I lost a lot of the nutrients into the soil after such heavy rain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would wait 25days post germination.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


>


Ahh love it *cracks a cold one*


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Although my last picture update was less than a week ago, here are a few update photos taken today. It seems my T-Nex is wearing off. I put my KBG seed down 3 weeks ago this weekend. At this rate I may need to get the mower out this weekend in order to keep my perennial ryegrass in check. I do have a few areas that appeared to have washed out with the 7" of rain we received in the last week. I've already sprinkled a bit more seed in those areas although they do have a few single green babies holding on in those areas.

9/4/18


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good Baraka. The PRG works nicely and lets the KBG sometime to grow. Should be a beauty in the spring. I am staring at Poa Trivialis patches at the moment.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I meant to type PGR


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @Wolverine ! I'm really glad I sprung for the giant bottle of T-nex. Not only did it really help me with this overseed, but I like how my existing grass looked just before I scalped it for the overseed. It was turning a nice shade of green without any fertilizer.

Such a cool product.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Silly new guy question. T-next safe and effective on an already KBG & TTF blend lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

JP900++ yes it is.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Here's the latest update. I mowed again (2nd mowing since see down) yesterday at 1.5" to keep the PRG at a similar height to the KBG and sprayed the whole thing with RGS/Air-8/Humuc-12 at 3 Oz/M. I'm pretty happy with the results. KBG still seems to be progressing nicely, bit still has that neon green look.

9/11/2018


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

:thumbup: This is looking really good. Nice work!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

That is beautiful!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm really curious to see how this works out. Your most recent photos do seem pretty hopeful. Maybe some of the areas of perennial ryegrass that you showed were sparse enough to let the Kentucky bluegrass develop amongst the PRG?

It's definitely a lot sparser than the PRG shown in the "Conversion of Ryegrass Fairways to Bluegrass: Impossible Dream?" article which is kind of the "classic" for this PRG to KBG attempt: http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/2000s/2004/040106.pdf

Looking forward to continuing updates!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> I'm really curious to see how this works out. Your most recent photos do seem pretty hopeful. Maybe some of the areas of perennial ryegrass that you showed were sparse enough to let the Kentucky bluegrass develop amongst the PRG?
> 
> It's definitely a lot sparser than the PRG shown in the "Conversion of Ryegrass Fairways to Bluegrass: Impossible Dream?" article which is kind of the "classic" for this PRG to KBG attempt: http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/2000s/2004/040106.pdf
> 
> Looking forward to continuing updates!


That study always troubled me, because no matter what I do even living in western Oregon the "ideal" location for PRG i have some PRG die and it thins out. I put a bunch of KBG in with a bit of rye when i redid my from this last Spring, and then put down some more bewitched a few weeks ago when i aerated. It will be interesting to see how it fares come Fall compared to my last mini reno with PRG/FF blend from the local farm coop.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> I'm really curious to see how this works out. Your most recent photos do seem pretty hopeful. Maybe some of the areas of perennial ryegrass that you showed were sparse enough to let the Kentucky bluegrass develop amongst the PRG?
> 
> It's definitely a lot sparser than the PRG shown in the "Conversion of Ryegrass Fairways to Bluegrass: Impossible Dream?" article which is kind of the "classic" for this PRG to KBG attempt: http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/2000s/2004/040106.pdf
> 
> Looking forward to continuing updates!


Thanks @ken-n-nancy!

Your correct. My PRG was sparse actually... Almost evenly sparse across the entire lawn. The goal for my experiment is not to replace the PRG outright, but to add in some KBG with hopes that the KBG will fill in the thin areas and help keep them full. My lawn gets sun, but it also gets some shade so I selected Bewitched specifically for it's unique shade tolerance qualities. This is a true experiment indeed. Time we'll tell where we go from here for sure.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really curious to see how this works out. Your most recent photos do seem pretty hopeful. Maybe some of the areas of perennial ryegrass that you showed were sparse enough to let the Kentucky bluegrass develop amongst the PRG?
> ...


The more I think about this, the more confident I am with why this overseed seems to be working for now anyway. I have to assume a PRG stand in a golf course is most likely going to be lush and expertly maintained. I bet KBG just struggles to establish with such close PRG neighbor's all around each newly germinated seedling. In my case, the PRG lawn looked great when the HOC was 3.5" or more, but upon closer inspection my lawn was actually sparse. Previous homeowners were older and did not keep up on a lot of things (including the lawn)so I'm not sure if the lawn condition was a result of too much shade, possible overwatering from a lake sourced irrigation system with no actual timer (damn system was controlled by toggle switches... yes toggle switches. I'm sure these were left on longer than needed once or twice), or just poor cultural practices.

To be fair my seed went down on 8/18/18. I core aerated and used a slice seeder on the same day. It started germinating about 6 days later. While the plants appear to be shooting off multiple leaves per plant at this time, the KBG is still very short. Maybe that is normal? Keep in mind I am just an amateur DIY'r with no prior experience in this area. According to the various studies members have posted on this forum; germination was occurring in the trials, but the plants would not grow into mature plants. I could still be facing that same struggle potentially as the days go on. My plan going forward is to keep the surrounding PRG at a 1.5" HOC till I see the KBG mature and fill in while providing .5lbs/M of Nitrogen every 2 weeks. I'm just not sure if I should use a starter fert at this point for that job or just a simple fast acting Nitrogen fert.

I am open to suggestions!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

BarakaRS said:


> The more I think about this, the more confident I am with why this overseed seems to be working for now anyway. I have to assume a PRG stand in a golf course is most likely going to be lush and expertly maintained. I bet KBG just struggles to establish with such close PRG neighbor's all around each newly germinated seedling.


I think you're right -- a golf course fairway is a dense stand of grass. Your PRG lawn looked pretty sparse in the photos. The article mentioned that the only places that the PRG to KBG overseeding worked was in divots in the fairway. Those would be spots of about 2 inches by 4 inches or so where there wasn't any KBG. Seems like you have plenty of sparse areas between grass plants that are about half that size, so one would anticipate KBG seeding would work in those sparser areas.



BarakaRS said:


> While the plants appear to be shooting off multiple leaves per plant at this time, the KBG is still very short. Maybe that is normal?


Yes, that's normal for KBG. The grass gets to about 1-1.5 inches tall or so, will develop a few leaves at that height, and will focus on root development for a couple weeks. After that couple weeks though, growth will take off again.

When I did my Bewitched KBG renovation in 2015, I seeded late enough that the grass never got to the "take off again" stage before winter. The baby grass did survive the NH winter and took off like gangbusters when it finally got to growing again, but that wasn't until pretty deep into spring. (Bewitched is known for late spring green-up.)



BarakaRS said:


> . My plan going forward is to keep the surrounding PRG at a 1.5" HOC till I see the KBG mature and fill in while providing .5lbs/M of Nitrogen every 2 weeks.


That sounds like a good plan to me. Keeping the lawn mowed to that low HOC will be essential for the baby KBG. Keeping the grass in regulation from the T-nex would probably also help, but I don't know when it's safe to use it on the baby KBG; I've never used it before.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

> That sounds like a good plan to me. Keeping the lawn mowed to that low HOC will be essential for the baby KBG. Keeping the grass in regulation from the T-nex would probably also help, but I don't know when it's safe to use it on the baby KBG; I've never used it before.


I submitted that very question about T-nex to DoMyOwn.com to see what they can tell me. I will post back once I hear something.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

Any info on using pgr on baby bewitched Kbg?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, amateurs built the arc. Professionals built the Titanic.
> ...


I second that!!! So funny.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

dschertz said:


> Any info on using pgr on baby bewitched Kbg?


I found a research that it did not help and might actually hurt. It wasn't around bewitched, just kbg. I was going to do it on my Reno area and chose not to.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

g-man said:


> dschertz said:
> 
> 
> > Any info on using pgr on baby bewitched Kbg?
> ...


O no! Well I applied it 2 days ago. I'll report my experience as time goes on. Not sure what the research suggested, but my KBG was 5 weeks old at time of application. Regardless, it looks great and is filling in beautifully and was doing that before the PGR application. I'm also spoon-feeding .5 lbs N/M every 2 weeks now. Second application date is in a week. Hear are a few photos.

10/22/2018


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

BarakaRS said:


> 10/22/2018


We uh... need to talk.


----------



## Mowjobs1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello all. New member here. I'm undertaking a similar scenario Friday / Saturday (my lawn, not a professional). Amazing advice on this thread and site, and by no means am i disregarding any of the info, however I'm taking a slightly different approach. I'll keep all posted if my lazier approach yields decent results. . I'm just eliminating some of the steps above. 
My scenario: Planted 10k PRG approx year ago. Was amazing and beautiful and thick. We don't even get that hot here and it just went to crap. I half blame my seed for this not PRG in its entirety. 
My process: 
I'll be cutting short with a side discharge ztr. Approx 1.5" cut height. Possibly 1 1/4". No bagging, no raking.
Aerate minimum of 4 passes
I have some troubled soil areas I'll add good top soil and aerate one more pass on those areas 
Spread the seed at 5# / 1k
Roll it
Apply 1/2 rate MILO 
Water approx 3 times per day for short intervals (similar schedule to when seeded PRG). Obviously weather dictates
Approx day 8 to 12 apply 1/4 rate Scott's starter fert. Repeat same app 16 to 24
Using outside pride midnight kbg.

Sidenotes. 
I did get a fungus this season which Didn't recover well 
I'm a homeowner not a professional - so i realize I have limited knowledge compared to most on this site
Fully irrigated

Take care all


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Most of us are just homeowners that are crazy about a perfect lawn. We leverage info from the golf super, athletic fields, lawn Care operators, university research and our own trial and errors.

Overseed of kbg is hard. The 4 pass of aerate will help you. Round up is the most sure thing to kbg. Also, the 100F will make kbg struggle in the summer.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> > 10/22/2018
> ...


I was hoping he could help his lawn care buddies with some major college football upsets over the next month.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Mowjobs1 said:


> Hello all. New member here. I'm undertaking a similar scenario Friday / Saturday (my lawn, not a professional). Amazing advice on this thread and site, and by no means am i disregarding any of the info, however I'm taking a slightly different approach. I'll keep all posted if my lazier approach yields decent results. . I'm just eliminating some of the steps above.
> My scenario: Planted 10k PRG approx year ago. Was amazing and beautiful and thick. We don't even get that hot here and it just went to crap. I half blame my seed for this not PRG in its entirety.
> My process:
> I'll be cutting short with a side discharge ztr. Approx 1.5" cut height. Possibly 1 1/4". No bagging, no raking.
> ...


Was your PRG real stemmy and the leaf blades not starting until 1"-1.5" above the ground level?


----------



## Mowjobs1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello gman. Thank you for the welcoming. Yes, I'm expecting a doozy of a project and result. However, going to give it a shot before I go the kill it all and start over route. Fingers crossed.

Exactly how my PRG got. Absolutely. I tried several things and finally a different grass all together is where I'm at. I was so happy with it at first. Also, the high summer mowing was the beginning of the end for me. I should have kept it 2.5" year round. Letting it go to 3.5" was a bad call


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@BarakaRS How is the overseed doing this year ?


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> @BarakaRS How is the overseed doing this year ?


Great! There were moments this past spring when I thought for sure I would be doing a second overseed this fall, but that was before I realized just how long KBG takes to mature and spread laterally. Towards the end of this past summer I knew I was going to skip the follow-up overseed project and just put down Pre-emergent and nitrogen. It's looking great! I have pics in my lawn journal if you want to take a peek.

Here's my favorite pics from this last year...

My journal link:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=6069&start=60#p201972


----------

